# Welcome to the Miu Miu Forum!



## Addy

Welcome to the beautiful world of Miu Miu! To make your visit here much more enjoyable, please take the time to read this thread as it contains details about how the Miu Miu forum is set up and great information for those new to Miu Miu.

We also have rules and guidelines for the Purse Forum so please read those right away to ensure that your stay here is trouble-free.

The Purse Forum rules can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=6&a=8

If you have any questions at any time, please feel free to PM a Mod.


----------



## Addy

The Miu Miu forum is set up in the following manner - only the stickies in each section are listed but there are many threads in each section:

*Main Forum:*
Welcome to the Miu Miu Forum! (this thread)
Celebrities and Their Miu Miu - PICS ONLY

*Miu Miu Reference Library* (link is located at the top right of the page):
Identify This Miu Miu
Your Miu Miu Collection - PICS ONLY
Miu Miu Care and Maintenance
Chat about the Miu Miu Reference Library Here


----------



## Addy

*Do a Search*

Don't be scared of using the Search feature so you can find out if there is information already available BEFORE you post a new thread. You are welcome to post on threads already started.

If you cannot find what you are looking for and need to post a thread, please make your thread title specific and descriptive. Titles that are too general like "Help" or "New Bag" will not assist others when they do a search.

Please note that if a new thread is created and the exact inquiry appears several times in a search, you will be asked to conduct a search and the thread will be subsequently closed.


----------



## Addy

*There is NO buying/selling/trading or soliciting for such allowed on tPF. If you are found to be doing so, your membership may be revoked.* Additionally, you cannot offer to buy an item for someone else.

Please do a search of completed listings on eBay to determine how to price your item or your own judgement to determine how much you should pay for a specific item.

If it appears that you may be soliciting for sales, a reminder may be posted on your thread and it may be closed. If you are looking for a bag that is out of production, please know that a reseller or eBay are pretty much the only sources.

Buying/Selling on tPF

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Promoting your business & listings

Store/business promotions in form of signature or profile links are only permitted for well established members with 500+ posts and 3+ months of membership.
Soliciting via Private Messages or spamming the forums with links to your business is prohibited.
For advertising opportunities, please contact an Administrator.
Breaking any of the above listed forum rules can result in the loss of posting privileges and loss of your Purse Forum account. We also reserve the right to ban any user, at any time, and for any reason. The administrators frequently review forum messages for those that are in violation of PF rules. Any messages found to be in violation will be deleted without warning or explanation. We reserve the right to edit, reprint, distribute, or delete any posting for any reason and without prior notification or explanation to the author.


----------

